# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  aget statt wget -> Speeeeeeeed!

## SeeksTheMoon

Kennt ihr aget? Wer Flashget unter Windows liebt, der wird aget unter Linux lieben. Das Prog funktioniert wie wget, saugt aber in mehreren Streams - natürlich auf der Konsole.
http://www.enderunix.org/aget/

Ich hab den Linuxkernel gesaugt und 5 Streams eingestellt:
aget
real * 0m14.198s
user * 0m0.033s
sys * 0m0.554s

wget
real * 1m35.187s
user * 0m0.204s
sys * 0m0.991s

Ich hab bei meinem gentoo auch schon in der /etc/make.conf das aget als Standard-Downloadtool eingestellt.
Das Tool rult!

----------


## HEMIcuda

Aehm... mal ne bloede Frage: Wenn ein Server, sagen wir kernel.org, mit
1Gb/s am Internet haengt und ein Client, sagen wir 192.168.1.1, haengt
mit 1Mb/s am Netz und die Uebertragungsrate liegt unter wget konstant
bei 123kB/s (+ ein bisschen fuer den Overhead), wie soll da aget helfen,
den Download zu beschleunigen?

'cuda

----------


## dragon's might

Yeah, und der Name ist sogar türkisch =)
Acele Getir!

----------


## Russel-Athletic

Ich versteh dass nicht mit mehreren Streams.
Wenn ich mit einem schon 90 voll hab können es ja nicht mehr werden.
Also für mich völlig sinnlos bisher.

----------


## drunkenPenguin

Nicht zu vergessen:

prozilla und prosilla

Daniel

----------


## SeeksTheMoon

ihr seht doch an den Zahlen dass es nicht sinnlos ist; mit Flashget war ich unter Windows auch immer schneller als mit einem direkten Browserdownload.

Eine andere Erklärung als "IST SO" hab ich leider nicht; die findet sich möglicherweise in den Tiefen der http-RFC und/oder Webserver-Programmierung.
Vielleicht steht auch was im Code.

Ihr könnt es ja ausprobieren wenn ihr es nicht glaubt.

----------


## chrigu

> Aehm... mal ne bloede Frage: Wenn ein Server, sagen wir kernel.org, mit
> 1Gb/s am Internet haengt und ein Client, sagen wir 192.168.1.1, haengt
> mit 1Mb/s am Netz und die Uebertragungsrate liegt unter wget konstant
> bei 123kB/s (+ ein bisschen fuer den Overhead), wie soll da aget helfen,
> den Download zu beschleunigen?
> 
> 'cuda


Und wenn man jetzt z.b. an einer Uni ist, und mit 1Gb/s am Internet, dann sind 123kB/s wenig... Da ist es nützlich   :Big Grin:  

Gruss
Chrigu

----------


## stefan-tiger

Das einzige wie ich mir erklären könnte was das bringt:

Wenn ein Server eine Limitrate pro Connection hat.

Z.b. wenn man DSL hat aber von einem Server runterlädt der künstlich auf 10 KB/s begrenzt ist, dann könnte man mit mehreren Streames n*Bgrenzung bekommen, bis eben das Limit der eigenen oder der gesamten Serververvindung erreicht ist.

Gruß

----------


## HEMIcuda

> Und wenn man jetzt z.b. an einer Uni ist, und mit 1Gb/s am Internet, dann sind 123kB/s wenig... Da ist es nützlich


Oh ja, wieder so ne Argumentationsweise wie "Eine GBit-NIC bringt keinen
Vorteil gegenueber einer 10/100er NIC, weil der PCI-Bus da eh nicht 
hinterherkommt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

'cuda

----------


## JDieskau

Aget hat bei mir 2 Sekunden länger gebraucht als wget...
Ich denke mal das geht wirklich nur wenn der Server eine "künstliche" Begrenzung eingeschaltet hat...

----------


## Jasper

> Aget hat bei mir 2 Sekunden länger gebraucht als wget...
> Ich denke mal das geht wirklich nur wenn der Server eine "künstliche" Begrenzung eingeschaltet hat...


seh ich auch so.
allerdings hat sich der admin bei der begrenzung ja auch irgendwie was dabei gedacht, oder? so ganz ohne grund drosselt niemand seinen server.


-j

----------


## chrigu

> Oh ja, wieder so ne Argumentationsweise wie "Eine GBit-NIC bringt keinen
> Vorteil gegenueber einer 10/100er NIC, weil der PCI-Bus da eh nicht 
> hinterherkommt 
> 
> 'cuda


Ne, meinte nur, dass wenn man mit 3MByte/s ziehen kann, anstatt 123kB/s, es doch ein Unterschied macht.. 
War ein bisschen ironisch gemeint   :Wink:  

Gruss
Chrigu

----------


## HEMIcuda

> Ne, meinte nur, dass wenn man mit 3MByte/s ziehen kann, anstatt 123kB/s, es doch ein Unterschied macht.. 
> War ein bisschen ironisch gemeint   
> 
> Gruss
> Chrigu


War mir da nicht so ganz sicher. Gibt naemlich echt mehr als genug Leute, die
echt der Meinung sind.  :Frown: 

'cuda

----------


## ollonois

Sinn macht das doch immer. Wenn ich mit Wget eine neue ISO laden will z.B. die aktuelle Slackware dann werde ich da so schnell keinen Server finden wo das mit voller Bandbreite geht. Also kann ich da von mehreren laden. Genauso verhält sich das immer wenn Server gerade stark überlastet sind bei erscheinen neuer Versionen.

----------


## HEMIcuda

> Sinn macht das doch immer.


Nein. Gruende stehen oben.



> Wenn ich mit Wget eine neue ISO laden will z.B. die aktuelle Slackware dann werde ich da so schnell keinen Server finden wo das mit voller Bandbreite geht.


Komisch. Ich hab da weder bei ArchLinux noch bei Debian Probleme. Auch FreeBSD
ging mit voller Geschwindigkeit. Und das Skript, dass mir das OpenBSD-Image zu-
sammengestellt hat, hat meine Leitung auch komplett ausgelastet.

'cuda

----------


## nIght

> Yeah, und der Name ist sogar türkisch =)
> Acele Getir!


jo haste recht.  :Wink:  

chu
nIght

----------


## ollonois

> Komisch. Ich hab da weder bei ArchLinux noch bei Debian Probleme. Auch FreeBSD
> ging mit voller Geschwindigkeit. Und das Skript, dass mir das OpenBSD-Image zu-
> sammengestellt hat, hat meine Leitung auch komplett ausgelastet.
> 
> 'cuda


Vielleicht weil das nicht so verbreitet ist. Die SuSE Mirrors liefern auch immer nur niedrige Raten wenn gereade ne neue Version rauskam. Bei Fedora war es auch nicht anders wenn wieder ein großes Update anstand.
Nu tu mal nicht so als würde man alles und immer mit voller Bandbreite bekommen. Ich kann das jedenfalls nicht behaupten.

----------


## fs111

> Sinn macht das doch immer.


"Sinn machen" schon mal gar nicht, wenn überhaupt Sinn ergeben. Wir sind hier in Deutschland...

fs111

----------


## HEMIcuda

> Vielleicht weil das nicht so verbreitet ist.


Was? Debian? FreeBSD? Oder was?



> Die SuSE Mirrors liefern auch immer nur niedrige Raten wenn gereade ne neue Version rauskam. Bei Fedora war es auch nicht anders wenn wieder ein großes Update anstand.
> Nu tu mal nicht so als würde man alles und immer mit voller Bandbreite bekommen. Ich kann das jedenfalls nicht behaupten.


Hab ich auch nicht. Ich habe nur Deine Aussage



> Sinn macht das doch immer.


entkraeftigt.

'cuda

----------


## ollonois

Macht was ihr wollt. Ich lasse mich hier auf keine sinnlose Diskussion ein. 

@fs111 Habe schon bessere Kommentare von dir gelesen. Und schließe nicht von dir auf andere.

----------


## HEMIcuda

> Macht was ihr wollt. Ich lasse mich hier auf keine sinnlose Diskussion ein.


Du hast sie doch angefangen?!?  :Confused: 

'cuda

----------


## ollonois

Nein du hast meinen Beitrag immer nur so zitiert das es gerade auf deine Argumente passte. Da steht ein "Wenn" Und damit unter welchen Umständen es Sinn macht ähm ergibt. Vielleicht hätte ich statt dem Punkt ein Komma verwenden sollen. Aber dennoch denke ich, dass jeder verstehen kann was gemeint ist.

----------


## peschmae

Ich finde es einfach recht asozial wenn man das bei einem ausgelasteten Server macht (und dort bringts ja wohl am meisten)

MfG Peschmä

----------


## ollonois

Bringen tut es nur was wenn es wie z.B. Getright arbeiten würde und von mehreren versch. Servern gleichzeitig läd.

----------


## SeeksTheMoon

Ich präsentiere hier Zahlen und dann kommen sinngemäße Argumente wie "das kann nicht sein weil es für mich unlogisch ist" und "es würde erst funktionieren wenn das Programm anders arbeiten würde"
HALLO?? Könnt ihr nicht die Zahlen lesen die ich gepostet habe? Es bringt auch etwas wenn man nur einen Server ohne Mirrors hat, das habe ich schon ausprobiert.

Aber so ist es halt mit den Menschen; wenn einer ne coole Idee hat, dann lachen erstmal alle drüber und glauben nicht was sie sehen.
Es zwingt euch ja niemand ein Tool zu benutzen dass ihr nicht versteht und auf das ihr von vornherein keinen Bock habt - nur beginnt dann nicht irgendwelche inhaltlosen und unwichtigen Diskussionen.

Das sollte ein Moderator mal schließen, sonst artet das noch in einer Keilerei aus. Dabei wollte ich nur ein nettes Tool vorstellen...

----------


## Russel-Athletic

Auch wenn du mir Zahlen nennst, dass du so und so weit geflogen bist glaub ich dir dass nicht, weil es einfach unmöglich ist.
Ist nunmal so, dass wenn die leitung ausgelastet ist es doich nicht schneller sein kann. Und Daten herbeizaubern können Programme nicht.

----------


## peschmae

und jetzt stell dir mal vor die Leitung wäre mit wget nicht ausgelastet gewesen   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Dann könnten die Zahlen doch unter umständen vielleicht möglicherweise richtig sein.  :Smilie: 

MfG Peschmä

----------


## Russel-Athletic

Ja natürlich, aber bei mir ist sie immer ausgelastet gewesen.
-> Das Tool ist für mich nutzlos, was ich auch gesagt habe. Mehr nicht.

----------


## Jasper

> Ich präsentiere hier Zahlen und dann kommen sinngemäße Argumente wie "das kann nicht sein weil es für mich unlogisch ist" und "es würde erst funktionieren wenn das Programm anders arbeiten würde"
> HALLO?? Könnt ihr nicht die Zahlen lesen die ich gepostet habe? Es bringt auch etwas wenn man nur einen Server ohne Mirrors hat, das habe ich schon ausprobiert.


die zahlen bestreite ich nicht, natürlich bringen mehrere parallele streams ein plus an performance wenn a) die bandbreite nicht bereits erschöpft ist und b) der server auf der gegenseite keine limits hat.

hier mal ein lokaler test, test.file ist 22m gross:

zuerst mit wget:

$ wget -O /dev/null http://localhost/test.file

real    0m0.316s
user    0m0.050s
sys     0m0.250s

access.log
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:53:04 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.0" 200 22596127


nun das ganze mit aget:

$ aget -l /dev/null http://localhost/test.file

real    0m0.790s
user    0m0.010s
sys     0m0.690s

127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "HEAD /test.file HTTP/1.1" 200 -
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 22596127
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 18076903
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 15817291
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 13557679
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 11298067
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 2259619
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 6778843
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 4519231
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 9038455
127.0.0.1 - - [26/Jun/2004:11:55:11 +0200] "GET /test.file HTTP/1.1" 206 20336515

damit ist klar, woher die "acceleration" kommt. der download wird auf kosten der resourcen des servers beschleunigt was ich nicht unbedingt gut finde. ich als betreiber eines public servers würde mich bedanken wenn jemand für ein grosses file mir 10 oder mehr connections belegt.

ist kein schlechtes tool, nur sollte man sich im klaren sein, woher das plus an performance kommt und was die möglichen negativen folgen sind.


-j

EDIT: tests auf anderem server wiederholt, der erstere machte gerade backup was die daten verfälscht hat.

----------


## ollonois

Gibt es denn kein Tool das automatisch auf Spiegelservern nach der gleichen Datei sucht und dann von versch. Servern läd?

----------


## Jinto

> Ich präsentiere hier Zahlen und dann kommen sinngemäße Argumente wie "das kann nicht sein weil es für mich unlogisch ist" und "es würde erst funktionieren wenn das Programm anders arbeiten würde"


Nackte zahlen, sind bedeutlungslos, der Kontext ist entscheidend. Zudem schadet es wohl kaum, wenn man sachen wie "Schlangenöl" hinterfragt, sollte man generell machen.



> HALLO?? Könnt ihr nicht die Zahlen lesen die ich gepostet habe? Es bringt auch etwas wenn man nur einen Server ohne Mirrors hat, das habe ich schon ausprobiert.


Du präsentierst zahlen bei denen du nicht erklären kannst, wie diese zustandekommen. Der Nette hinweis auf parallele Streams vs. serielle (wobei wie bereits angemerkt wurde, der serielle download IMMER schneller ist, sofern die Leitung+Server nicht ausgelastet ist). kam bei dir leider nicht an.



> Aber so ist es halt mit den Menschen; wenn einer ne coole Idee hat, dann lachen erstmal alle drüber und glauben nicht was sie sehen.


Waum denke ich schon wieder an Schlangenöl?



> Es zwingt euch ja niemand ein Tool zu benutzen dass ihr nicht versteht und auf das ihr von vornherein keinen Bock habt - nur beginnt dann nicht irgendwelche inhaltlosen und unwichtigen Diskussionen.


Man darf aber wohl noch andere abhalten ein asoziales Tool zu verwenden (oder es in einer asozialen Art und Weise einzusetzen), oder? Mir scheint, du hast den Kernpunkt der Diskussion nicht verstanden.

Auch wenn du es nciht gerne hörst: Das Tool erkauft sich die Beschleunigung auf kosten anderer (und zwar immer). Ob du nun einen Server hast, der die Bandbreite pro User begrenzt, oder weil er ausgelastet ist, ja sogar der Download von mehreren Rechnern wird zu Lasten anderer getätigt.

Es schadet definitiv nicht, sich die konsequenzen bewusst zu machen bevor man ein Tool einsetzt. Aber nachmir die Sintflut...

----------


## peschmae

> Gibt es denn kein Tool das automatisch auf Spiegelservern nach der gleichen Datei sucht und dann von versch. Servern läd?


Doch sicher. Beispielsweise axel.

@Jinto: Ja was denn jetzt? Schlangenöl oder asozial?

MfG Peschmä

----------


## ollonois

> Doch sicher. Beispielsweise axel.
> 
> @Jinto: Ja was denn jetzt? Schlangenöl oder asozial?
> 
> MfG Peschmä


Ein link wäre nicht schlecht.

----------


## peschmae

Wieso sollte ich für dich die Homepage suchen? apt-get install axel bzw. http://packages.debian.org/axel sind meine Quellen.

Aber weil dus nicht schaffst: http://www.lintux.cx/axel.html

MfG Peschmä

----------


## Kloppke

> Ja natürlich, aber bei mir ist sie immer ausgelastet gewesen.
> -> Das Tool ist für mich nutzlos, was ich auch gesagt habe. Mehr nicht.


Diese Aussage finde ich lächerlich. Warum wirste dir ja wohl selber erklären können...

----------


## Russel-Athletic

> Ich versteh dass nicht mit mehreren Streams.
> Wenn ich mit einem schon 90 voll hab können es ja nicht mehr werden.
> Also für mich völlig sinnlos bisher.


Und warum ist meine Aussage jetzt lächerlich?

----------


## geronet

Dieses wget-ersatztool bringts erst richtig, wenn man mit Hilfe von http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html zwei oder mehr Leitungen zusammenschliesst, dann geht das richtig ab!

----------


## m.o.o.

Auch wenn dieser Beitrag nichts zu dieser Diskussion beiträgt & ziemlich unnötig ist:
habt ihr alle einen Sonnenstich?

----------


## fs111

> @fs111 Habe schon bessere Kommentare von dir gelesen. Und schließe nicht von dir auf andere.


Die Sprache dieses Forums ist Deutsch, und "Sinn machen" ist eine im offiziellen Deutsch nicht existente Formulierung, die ein versteckter Anglizismus ist ( abgeleitet von "to make sense"). Also ist meine Anmerkung durchaus berechtigt.  Auch wenn man nicht in D, sondern evtl. in CH, A oder sonstwo, wo Deutsch gesprochen wird, wohnt, ist das dennoch nicht richtig.

Tut mir leid, aber sowas kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.

fs111

----------


## ollonois

Ja ne is klar

----------


## HEMIcuda

> Auch wenn dieser Beitrag nichts zu dieser Diskussion beiträgt & ziemlich unnötig ist:
> habt ihr alle einen Sonnenstich?


Schaetze schon...

'cuda

----------


## Cypher666

äusser ich mich halt auch mal....
ich finde das argument, dass dieses tool den download auf kosten anderer beschleunigt ziemlich lächerlich. wenn man von _einem_ server mit mehreren Streams zieht kann mans ja eventuell verstehen, dass das leuten nicht passt, aber wenn man sogar von verschiedenen servern zieht..... warum stellen diverse distributoren wohl dateien ins inet? sicher dass sie niemand anrührt (man bemerke den hauch von ironie  :Wink:  ).
ausserdem erlauben viele server sowiso nur eine Verbindung pro IP und wenn ein Admin darauf wert legt, dann kann er seinen server ja so einrichten, womit das Argument von wegen der Server wird zu start belastet für n Arsch is.
Das Tool is sicher brauchbar, wenn wenn man Spiele-Demos oder andere grössere Files der Art zieht, weil da hat man meistens ne Begrenzung, aber diese Demos sind meistens nur für win...
wenn ich mir ne Distribution zieh, und meine durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei 100KB/s (diese Zahl kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, weil das eigendlich über meiner Maximalgeschwindigkeit liget - DSL 768, war aber bei Mandrake 10 so) liegt, dann brauch ich kein Tool um das zu beschleunigen, das ist definitiv nicht möglich.
aber wenn man etwas nicht mit eigener maximalgeschwindigkeit zieht, dann macht das durchaus sinn.

----------


## peschmae

> äusser ich mich halt auch mal....
> ich finde das argument, dass dieses tool den download auf kosten anderer beschleunigt ziemlich lächerlich. wenn man von _einem_ server mit mehreren Streams zieht kann mans ja eventuell verstehen, dass das leuten nicht passt, aber wenn man sogar von verschiedenen servern zieht.....


aget zieht afaik mit mehreren Streams von einem Server. Nicht von mehreren.




> ausserdem erlauben viele server sowiso nur eine Verbindung pro IP und wenn ein Admin darauf wert legt, dann kann er seinen server ja so einrichten, womit das Argument von wegen der Server wird zu start belastet für n Arsch is.


Nein. Weil wenn der admin das macht ist er auch asozial. Oft sind ja jede Menge PCs hinter einer IP versteckt - z.B. bei einem NAT-Router. Wenn dann einer nix von dem Server runterladen kann, nur weil irgendwo ein anderer gerade herunterlädt ist das auch ärgerlich.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## terabaud

naja,

Erst als Downloadbeschleuniger in den Umlauf kamen, wurden solche Beschränkungen auf 1 Download pro IP bei Internetseiten, die viele Downloads anbieten, erforderlich (wie soll man eine übermäßige Benutzung solcher Tools sonst unterbinden?). Ich finde man sollte lieber fair bleiben und wget benutzen, dann werden solche Maßnahmen auch nicht erforderlich.

Naja, andererseits muss ich zugeben, dass ich auch mal nen Downloadbeschleuniger(prozilla) benutzt hab, als ich noch in nem Studentenwohnheim war. Wir hatten keine Trafficbegrenzungen, da konnte ein Downloadbeschleuniger manchmal sehr nützlich sein wenn einige die Bandbreite mit ihren Filesharingclients rücksichtslos auslasten und man selbst nicht mal mehr google aufrufen kann. 

Man hatte keine andere Wahl, als zum Downloadbeschleuniger zu greifen, weil man sich bei den (Esel-)Leuten oft genug beschweren konnte, es half nix, sie lernten nicht dazu - in der Situation war man darauf angewiesen, irgendwie gegen die 20 Filesharingclients anzustinken  :Wink:  Wenn man Glück hatte, hat das Netzteam die "Schuldigen" abgeklemmt, aber die konnten sich halt auch nicht 24/7 drum kümmern. Hab ich aber nur bei wichtigen Downloads gemacht, die ich zu nem bestimmten Zeitpunkt unbedingt brauchte, wie z.B. Übungszettel und Vorlesungsskripte für die Uni (ich hatte dann ~ 5KB/s anstatt 100 Bytes/s). Bei allen anderen Sachen hab ich dann immer die Primetime abgewartet  :Wink:

----------


## Jinto

@peschmae
Auf den Gedanken, dass Schlangenöl sozial sein könnte bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> äusser ich mich halt auch mal....
> ich finde das argument, dass dieses tool den download auf kosten anderer beschleunigt ziemlich lächerlich. wenn man von _einem_ server mit mehreren Streams zieht kann mans ja eventuell verstehen, dass das leuten nicht passt,


Von einem Server, eine Datei mit mehreren Streams!



> aber wenn man sogar von verschiedenen servern zieht..... warum stellen diverse distributoren wohl dateien ins inet?


 knapp am Ziel vorbei würd ich meinen. Zur  Erinnerung, wir reden nicht davon, dass man keinen download durchführen soll.
Ich merke schon, du verstehst das Argument nicht, warum es schädlich für die Allgemeinheit ist von mehreren Server Bandbreite zu "stehlen". Ich versuch es mal zu erklären:
Ein Server kann nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Connections und Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen. Damit nun eine möglichst große Anzahl von Leuten einen Download starten kann wird i.d.R. vor öffentlicher Freigabe das ganze System auf mehrere Server gespiegelt => mehr Leute können gleichzeitig die Files herunterladen. (n-Server bedeutet nxPersonen können gleichzeitig herunterladen).
Nun kommen unsere freunde von der ich bin asozial Fraktion und benutzen n-Connections (zu einem oder mehreren Server ist plötzlich bedeutungslos). Wohin das führt, sollte wirklich sehr leicht zu erkennen sein.




> ausserdem erlauben viele server sowiso nur eine Verbindung pro IP und wenn ein Admin darauf wert legt, dann kann er seinen server ja so einrichten, womit das Argument von wegen der Server wird zu start belastet für n Arsch is.


 Hast du dich schonmal gefragt, warum das überhaupt notwendig wurde?
Zumal damit mal wieder versucht wird ein soziales Problem technisch zu lösen.



> Das Tool is sicher brauchbar, wenn wenn man Spiele-Demos oder andere grössere Files der Art zieht, weil da hat man meistens ne Begrenzung, aber diese Demos sind meistens nur für win...


Und weil die die Beschränkung nicht passt, denkst du du musst sie umgehen? Aber egasl ist ja eh für win?   



> aber wenn man etwas nicht mit eigener maximalgeschwindigkeit zieht, dann macht das durchaus sinn.


Also nochmal, das ist absolut egoistisch und ist genau der Kernpunkt der Diskussion!

----------


## ollonois

Ich finde das etwas pauschal. Ich belege zwar mehrere Leitungen dafür bin ich aber auch schneller fertig und die Leitungen wieder frei. Genau genommen hebt sich das sogar auf. Ob ich jetzt eine Leitung für 60 min belege oder 6 für 10 min ist doch total egal. Das Servernetz oder der Server als solches wird immer gleich belastet. ich nutze solche Tools mögen andere denken was sie wollen.

----------


## Cypher666

Also erlichgesagt hab ich das Problem aus dieser sozial angehauchten sicht noch gar nicht betrachtet. ich hab immer so schnell wie möglich gezogen (grössere files), und dazu natürlich auch wenn nötig Downloadbeschleuniger verwendet (Das war fürher.... zu meiner Windowszeit.... vor ca 1-2.... Wochen  ). Es war mir im Prinzip auch immer egal was für Probleme andere dadurch bekommen.
Hab gerade mal etwas drüber nachgedacht, und festgestellt dass es für mich als inet-user im endeffekt (wenn andere auch so denken) besser is ohne solche Tools zu ziehen. damit meine ich jetzt nicht, dass wenn andere auch so denken ich eher n slot auf nem server bekomm, damit meine ich eher, dass ich einen freien service ausnutze und auf dauer, wenn das alle so machen würden, dieser service früher oder später nicht mehr verfügbar wäre, weil es dem admin zu blöd wird oder aus einem anderen ähnlichen grund.

Ich bin letzlich zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass Admins ein User-Limit auf Servern haben sollten, dass die User schnell ziehen können, ohne in Versuchung zu geraten so ein Tool zu verwenden. Das wär wohl für alle das beste.
Ich habe jetzt auch festgestellt, dass solche Tools besonders für die OSS Community besonders lästig sind.

Diese Disskussion hat meine Ansichten gegenüber dem Internet wirklich etwas geändert.....  :Smilie:

----------


## peschmae

> Ich finde das etwas pauschal. Ich belege zwar mehrere Leitungen dafür bin ich aber auch schneller fertig und die Leitungen wieder frei. Genau genommen hebt sich das sogar auf.


Nein. Ganz genau genommen hebt sich das nicht auf weil 10 Verbindungen mehr Overhead erzeugen als eine die dafür 10x so viel Daten überträgt.  :Wink: 

Natürlich bist du schneller fertigt (wenn deine Leitung nicht sowieso schon ausgelastet ist) - aber die Lastspitzen werden heftiger. Quasi die halbe Stadt die 10 Minuten vor Ladenschluss noch in den Supermarkt drängelt oder so. Da kannst du ja dann auch sagen, dass das kassieren für die nicht länger dauert weil jetzt 10 Minuten vor Ladenschluss ist. 

MfG Peschmä

----------


## ollonois

Wir gehen ja mal davon aus, dass alle auf den Server wollen um etwas zu laden. Und in dem Fall würden die anderen 5 Leitungen halt von anderen Usern belegt.
Wenn der Server nur so vor sich hin dümpelt macht eine Begrenzung auch keinen Sinn.

Der Vergleich mit dem Supermarkt hinkt das wie gesagt davon ausgegangen wird, dass es immer voll ist. Warum sollte man sonst etwas begrenzen? 
Stell dir vor es gäbe 5 kassen mit langsamen kassiererinnen oder eine mit einer Kassiererin die 5 mal so schnell ist.

In meinen Augen macht so eine Begrenzung zu keiner Zeit wirklich Sinn. Sicher es entsteht ein Overhead aber bei den Bandbreiten wird sich da nicht so viel tun. Und wenn ich gleich mit voller Geschwindigkeit laden kann kommt es garnicht erst dazu.

Zumindest bei meiner DSL 768 Verbindung habe ich noch nichts von Beschränkungen gemerkt. Lediglich wenn ein Server auf Grund von überlastung nichtm ehr die volle Rate brachte machte es Sinn von mehreren Servern zu laden.

----------


## HEMIcuda

Du raffst es einfach nicht, oder? Und mir scheint, Du *willst* es auch gar nicht 
raffen. Aber wie schon vorher mal gesagt wurde: "Nach mir die Sintflut".

'cuda

----------


## ollonois

Deine Argumentation ergibt halt schlicht keinen Sinn.  Du könntest ja mal an einem Rechenbeispiel nachweisen, dass es einen großen unterschied macht ob ich da nun an einem Server mit Limit auf 6 Leutungen gleichzeitig lade oder eine Leitung 6 mal so lange blockiere.

----------


## winter

ansich eine coole sache. nur schade das aget noch nicht alles kann, was wget kann.

----------


## Alex_K

> Deine Argumentation ergibt halt schlicht keinen Sinn.  Du könntest ja mal an einem Rechenbeispiel nachweisen, dass es einen großen unterschied macht ob ich da nun an einem Server mit Limit auf 6 Leutungen gleichzeitig lade oder eine Leitung 6 mal so lange blockiere.


vorrausgesetzt es handelt sich um einen server, auf dem nur eine große datei liegt, und alle wollen die gleiche datei, dann ist es ziemlich egal. ich warte in solchen fällen ein paar tage, dann kann man in der regel auch mit wget mit voller geschwindigkeit saugen.

aber jetzt geht man davon aus dass es ein standard mirror ist, auf dem von vielen projekten dateien und unterschiedlicher größe liegen. dann kommt eine neue version von der distrubution X auf den server (die hat z.b. 3,5GB).
jetzt kommen ein paar user auf den server die mit solchen tools alle verfügbaren leitungen belegen. für andere die auch diese distribution saugen wollen ist es wahrscheinlich egal, da 3,5GB mit <10kb/s nicht wirklich spaß machen würde.
doch dann kommt ein user und will nur mal schnell das 374kb große tool Y herrunter laden (der auch mit 10kb/s zufrieden wäre). doch alles was er bekommt eine meldung dass keine verbindungen mehr erlaubt sind.

eine andere rechnung wäre dass es auch user gibt die vielleicht deutlich weniger bandbreite zur verfügung haben als du. so könnte ein user mit einer langsamen leitung vielleicht seine volle bandbreite von 20kb/s nutzen. du hast aber "nur" 35kb/s obwohl deine leitung 120kb/s schaffen würde. darum benutzt du so ein tool, und schaffst auch deine 120kb/s, der benutzer der mir 20kb/s laden würde hat jetzt aber z.b. nur noch 5kb/s.

----------


## gEnTi

alle windows downloadmanager tun das..... flashget, getright, leechget etc.... und ein plus hab ich so immer...

----------


## Jasper

> Deine Argumentation ergibt halt schlicht keinen Sinn.  Du könntest ja mal an einem Rechenbeispiel nachweisen, dass es einen großen unterschied macht ob ich da nun an einem Server mit Limit auf 6 Leutungen gleichzeitig lade oder eine Leitung 6 mal so lange blockiere.


wenn ein server 10 slots hat und zwei belegen für 15 min jeweils 5 slots ist der server für 15 min für alle anderen nicht erreichbar. wenn dagegen jeder nur 1 slot verwendet dauert der download zwar jeweils 75 min aber es können insgesamt 10 leute herunterladen, der server ist also für mehr leute erreichbar.

ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


-j

----------


## yasuo

moin Leute,

ich finds gut dass hier auch mal die Kehrseiten von Downloadmanagern angesprochen werden, schade nur dass die meisten es einfach nicht begreifen können/wollen.

wenn man mit dem Modem unterwegs ist und von den Theoretischen 7 KB/s nur 2 bekommt und man dafür jede Minute Geld bezahlt ist so ein Programm durchaus gerechtfertigt, es kostet einfach nur Nerven.

wenn ich allerdings den ganzen Monat pauschal für mein DSL bezahle - warum soll ich dann den Leuten die Bandbreite klauen die sie nötig haben?




Möchte ich heutzutage ein Update für ein Computerspiel herunterladen darf ich mich auf 95% der Webhoster ersteinmal anmelden, und mich dann durch 20 PHP-Seiten klicken bevor ich dann einen ellenlangen Download-Link bekomme der auf eine Verbindung limitiert und 20 Minuten gältig ist.


und warum?
weil manche meinen, es ist extrem wichtig dass der eigene Download nicht 10 sondern 8 Minuten dauert.

aber wir können es auch in groß und rot schreiben, die meisten raffen es nicht  :Frown:

----------


## drunkenPenguin

> alle windows downloadmanager tun das..... flashget, getright, leechget etc.... und ein plus hab ich so immer...


ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich

Das ist ja grässlich. Hauptsache, man selbst steht an erster Stelle, oder wie?
Du bietest die runtergeladenen Sachen bestimmt per bittorrent für andere auch an, hm?

----------

